# Fairfield County, CT



## Reynard (Mar 8, 2002)

Hey all.  My group has seemed to have fizzled and I am looking to start a new campaign (as DM).  Having spent the last couple years driving 1-2 hours to play 1/month or so, I am in the mood to try a relatively close, weekly or bi-weekly campaign with the intention of a long run.

My "stats" FYI: 26 Years old.  male.  been gaming since I was 10.  Wife.  House.  *Real* job.  I tend to run "epic" games (in scope, if not in power level).  Currenly flitting between wanting to run Scarred Lands or a home-brewed campaign.  My longest campaign  has been running for about 6 years now (it started weekly but everyone moved to different states so we get together 3 or 4 times a year nowadays).

I have 1 or 3 people nearby who might be interested in playing, but I would like to run with a "full sized" (6 or so) group, to cover all the bases, etc.. 3E definitely.  Minimum rules modifications.

Thanks.

email: eller2@earthlink.net
real name: Ian (rhymes with "Brian")


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 10, 2002)

I actually grew up in Fairfield, although my gaming friends have moved up to Seymour. I'll see if they're interested!


----------



## Reynard (Mar 10, 2002)

Thanks. PirateCat.  I look forward to hearing from them.


----------



## tatijana (Mar 13, 2002)

*A couple guys*

I received an email from two younger players, both are 16. They seemed like two very serious players and are really looking to join a campaign.

I don't know where they are at, but I will forward you along the email I got. 

If the only campaign I am playing wasn't full, we certainly would have considered them.


----------



## Ledsmith (May 7, 2005)

*Too late?*

I have been looking for a game recently.  I moved back to connecticut (New Milford) and have been looking for a game similar to what you descibed.  Where are you located, day of the week and stuff?  My wife may be interested too, she has played alittle in the past.  If you already have enough players just ignore me.


----------



## sdamato (Dec 19, 2005)

Hey I am trying to start a game in / around Fairfield County. Not sure if you are still looking, but if so, drop me a line. email is sdamato at gmail DOT com.


----------

